# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Anyone??

## SerbianGirl

anyone visits this forum or am i the only one?  ::

----------


## Оля

I do!

----------


## SerbianGirl

Hi  ::  is your name spelled as Olga or Olja?

----------


## Wowik

> anyone visits this forum or am i the only one?

 Don't hurry! Be happy!

----------


## Wowik

> Hi  is your name spelled as Olga or Olja?

 Оля = Olja
Ольга = Olga (l soft)
Оля is diminutive from Ольга

----------


## Оля

I like Оля more then Ольга.

----------


## SerbianGirl

i like Olja better too  ::  and how do you type russian letters? Do you have cyrillic keyboard or something?

----------


## Оля

> how do you type russian letters? Do you have cyrillic keyboard or something?

 Of course I have it  ::   I live in Russia   ::   Imagine, we all have a cyrillic keyboard, all of us   ::    

> or something?

 Yes, something too: I have a cyrillic mouse.  :P

----------


## Wowik

Русские буквы можно взять тут:  http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/PaulGor/ 
например даже так: http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepage ... screen.htm

----------


## SerbianGirl

cyrillic mouse  ::  
Wowik thanks for that link,I'll check it out...  
spasiva?!  ::

----------


## Оля

> spasibo

 Как это по-сербски?

----------


## SerbianGirl

Spasibo!!  ::  (Hvala in serbian) 
 это ... does that mean why in english? If it does,in serbian это would be STA but you would write it differently in cyrillic.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> (Hvala in serbian)

 Хвала тебе, Оля!   ::

----------


## Оля

> это ... does that mean why in english?

 это means IT   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Хвала тебе, Оля!

 "Хвалу и клевету приемли равнодушно!"
Или там всё-таки про халву было сказано?  ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

Ok Olja.. then IT in serbian is TO  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> i like Olja better too  and how do you type russian letters? Do you have cyrillic keyboard or something?

 Any version of Windows have Cyrillic, and other fonts. Go to "Control panel" click on "Language," and add any language you wish.
Cheers.

----------


## Yazeed

Okay, question to you, my Serbian friends.  How on Earth can you pronounce all these clustered consonants?? =S

----------


## charlestonian

> Okay, question to you, my Serbian friends.  How on Earth can you pronounce all these clustered consonants?? =S

 Indeed  ::

----------


## MilanSrb

> anyone visits this forum or am i the only one?

 You are wright, this forum is extremely boring, a s you can see, y also come here once in two months...When i registered, i have visited forum every day, but soon i notice there nobody is here...     ::

----------


## MilanSrb

> anyone visits this forum or am i the only one?

 You are wright, this forum is extremely boring, a s you can see, y also come here once in two months...When i registered, i have visited forum every day, but soon i notice there nobody is here...     ::

----------


## Remyisme

> Ok Olja.. then IT in serbian is TO

 "To" exists in Russian too.

----------


## Janes

ABCD  (26 literi – 26 pismen) 
a, b, c, c‘, d, e, f, g, h, h‘, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, r, s, s‘, t, u, v, z, z‘      
S-lingva                  Slovensky         
    c'               -             č            
    s'               -             š            
    z'               -             ž            
    h'               -            ch            
   dz'              -            dž

----------


## Janes

Сперва аз да буки, а там и науки. 
Sperva az da buki, a tam i nauki.

----------


## Fazla

here I am aswell, a Bosnian speaking Bosniak   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Hey, Fazla! What's up!

----------


## Fazla

> Hey, Fazla! What's up!

 Hi Rytom   ::  Nothing much, just registered and thought to drop by... I am learning Russian so I hope that will be my 4th language (along with Italian, Bosnian and English).  
How many languages do you know?

----------


## Rtyom

Russian, English, German, a little Spanish, bits of other languages. I just want to have more time to improve my command of different languages, but still it is very little time to struggle with them.  ::

----------


## scabbyhound

> Spasibo!!  (Hvala in serbian)

 Наjлепше хвала!!! Right?

----------

